# For the new year, I got a new...



## epp_b (Jan 1, 2011)

... website! 

I redesigned it, anyway.  Hope you like it


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 3, 2011)

site would not load!


----------



## epp_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Ugh... yeah, I've been having major issues with my DNS provider.  Should be up as of now.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2011)

Safari can&#8217;t open the page.
Safari can&#8217;t open the page &#8220;http://www.eppbphoto.com/&#8221; because the server where this page is located isn&#8217;t responding.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 24, 2011)

It should be working pretty consistently now, I was having some DNS issues earlier.


----------



## err_ok (Jan 26, 2011)

epp_b said:


> Ugh... yeah, I've been having major issues with my DNS provider.  Should be up as of now.



Awesome (FREE) DNS hosting

Edit: Oh and I like the site


----------

